# Probleme mit PHP5 unter gentoo 2.6.16



## mkoeni1 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Problem und benötige Eure Hilfe. Ich hätte gerne PHP5 unter gentoo (ich hab nur dieses OS) 2.6.16  installiert. Leider kam nach:

```
emerge php -av
```
am Ende die Fehlermeldung:

```
Couldn't download php-5.1.4.tar.bz2. Aborting
```
Hat das auch schon mal einer erlebt? Wie bekomme ich PHP dennoch (keine Apache-Friends bitte) zum Laufen?


Vielen Dank und Gruß
Matze


----------



## Azi (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

es gibt sicher mehr als nur diese Ausgabe. Könntest du bitte die Zeilen darüber mitposten?

Im Übrigen, wann hast du das letzte mal gesynct? (emerge --sync)
PHP-5.1.x hab ich schon garnicht mehr im Tree...

Azi


----------

